# Boston Electrical Accident



## Joe Tedesco




----------



## leland

Powerful stuff. I remember the Hawthorne Garage (I believe) accident,around the same time (years) Not pretty and to this day I cringe.

Hug the family every day.


----------



## Electric_Light

More precautions are used when dealing with high energy sources such as utility lines, but something not to be taken lightly are 120v stuff. People tend to get careless with them, just because they're household stuff. 

Journeyman electrician killed from residential fluorescent fixture while servicing with switch on. 

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/In-house/full8755.html

Employee killed by a single-pole neutral switched toaster with element touching the case.

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/face/In-house/full9037.html


----------



## madinhogg

It is great work.you did your job very carefully.You are used to right precaution for save the people who injured from electric shot.

http://remodeltree.com/


----------



## HARRY304E

madinhogg said:


> It is great work.you did your job very carefully.You are used to right precaution for save the people who injured from electric shot.


....................


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

Did Joe get banned?


----------



## MDShunk

mcclary's electrical said:


> Did Joe get banned?


No. Why? I think he's just enjoying relaxing.


----------



## Big John

I was talking to an EMT who said he was present on an accident that sounded a lot like that first video. He described that that they initially thought they were doing body retrieval with the backhoe, and did not realize that one of the men was still alive. 

Apparently James Pinkham actually survived.

-John


----------

